# Engine problem?



## Kevlar (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi all, total noob here - have an engine that won't run when all wheels on track, lift up the tail and off she goes. What am I doing wrong?

Short video here.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IAjAGYMuQM&list=HL1382316585&feature=mh_lolz

Thanks!


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

Take the cab off and make sure the isn't a short somewhere in the back grounding the whole thing out. That is changed by the angle of the back coming up. I would check the front wores first since those are the ones changing angles. Hope that helps. Its what I would check first if it was me

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I,m agreeing with Tim...a short somewhere along the rear truck. Maybe post some pics??


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

Rear? I would have thought front due to thr fact that the angle changes as he tilts the front up. But I could also see the back wheels too. Yea pics will help please. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe this belongs down in the technical train section, not this forum?


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 5, 2013)

Good - didn't know/think about that. 

How do I move? Or should I close and create one there?

Sorry - new to this forum as well.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you try the other way as well but I do agree with above posts either wire is crossed or wheel axles flipped around


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been moved.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man that is the shortest video I have ever seen. 

Tell me due to the low light I can't see, what wheels are moving when you pick it up?
Just wondering.
I have N, but I am not really experienced in repairing them.

Are both trucks powered when it works right? Anyone?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I had this happen on a Bachmann cheapie. It was only rear truck driven, but had all wheel pickup. The non powered truck was turned 180 degrees, giving a direct short, unless one end was removed from the track. After turning it back, it took off with out issues.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Kevlar said:


> Sorry - new to this forum as well.


Welcome to the forums. Lots of knowledge here. Have you removed the shell and looked inside? My first time doing that was definitely a knee-knocking experience. Just take your time. Search YouTube because there are lots of videos showing how to do things like this.


----------

